# Today’s Project



## Buffalo21 (Sep 9, 2020)

here is part of today’s projects, the control panel insert for a 20 million BTU boiler is a hospital. We are to suppose to start the final unit on Monday, I did the panel at the home shop, to speed up the conversion work time. I like working at home and getting paid to do it.


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 9, 2020)

Nice work.

Just out of curiosity how did you wrangle being able to work at you own shop? I kinda floated the idea with my last employer and just got a blank stare. They were definitely of the opinion nothing would get done if they were not there to harass and cajole. The place was lousy with Seagull Managers.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Sep 9, 2020)

here is part of the second panel, a lot of the existing equipment from the previous control system, will be reused and installed on this panel.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Sep 9, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Just out of curiosity how did you wrangle being able to work at you own shop? I kinda floated the idea with my last employer and just got a blank stare. They were definitely of the opinion nothing would get done if they were not there to harass and cajole. The place was lousy with Seagull Managers.




my boss doesn’t seem to care where I work, as long as the work gets done. About 40% of work my time is spent work in my shop, fabricating parts for them.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Sep 10, 2020)

Now the waiting process begins, I have more terminal strip blocks and related hardware, coming from one supplier, I have relays coming from another supplier and I have a 250’ roll of 14 ga high temp wire, fiberglass outer insulation and PTFE inner insulation, coming from a third supplier. So now I’m at the mercy of USPS, UPS or FedEx, or whatever mode of delivery they deem appropriate.


----------

